# ICD-10 PCS Coding for SSEP and EMG Spine



## vfernandez (Nov 25, 2013)

To All

Can you clarify coding for SSEP and EMG using during spinal surgery in ICD-10 PCS?

Thank you

Valerie Fernandez


----------



## msmaller (Feb 27, 2014)

It appears that you will require two codes for the EMG procedure...one for the nervous system and one for the musculoskeletal system...for muscle 4A0FX3Z Measurement of Musculoskeletal Contractility, External Approach and for nervous system 4A00X4Z Measurement of Central Nervous Electrical Activity, External Approach.  Just taking a leap on this.


----------

